# ¿Como saber la potencia y rpm de un motor sin placa de características?



## javielchispas (Feb 24, 2009)

Tengo un motor trifásico estandar de jaula de ardilla, que por la conexión (estrella-triángulo) sé que es un 380-660. Es de un equipo viejo, y hemos de sustituirle, pero no tiene placa de características ninguna. La resisténcia de cada bobinado medida con el polímetro es de 1 ohm, y su estator (lo tenemos desmontado) tiene 36 "barras". Por el tamaño, yo diía que es un 11Kw. No puedo fiarme del ajuste del térmico como dato. 

¿Cómo calculo la potencia y r.p.m. del motor?

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 25, 2009)

La resistencia del bobinado y mas aun medida con multímetro NO te puede dar una idea de la potencia.

Si el motor esta operativo, mide el consumo eléctrico (Pinza amperométrica), calcula la potencia consumida y restale un 20% de perdidas y tendrás una idea aproximada de su potencia


Edit:
Respecto a las RPM no tienes muchas alternativas 2840 RPM, 1480 RPM o 740 RPM (Valores aproximados y mas comunes) observando y comparando con otros motores puedes estimar la velocidad del motor a ojo mirando como gira el eje.
O puedes retirar una de las tapas y contar los campos, si posee 2 campos para cada fase dará 2840 RPM, 4 campos 1480 RPM a mayor cantidad de campos menor velocidad.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 25, 2009)

Javier, si el motor es muy muy antiguo, no te fies del tamaño, ya que éstos tenían refrigeración interna, o sea un espacio entre el campo y la carcasa, y además tenían diseños mas generosos en cuanto a amperes por mm cuadrado. Los antiguos barnices oleo-resinosos empezaban a tener problemas a los 80 ºC. en cambio los actuales trabajan a 180ºC. lo cual define la temperatura de trabajo del motor.
Un viejo motor de 10 Hp. es mas grande que uno actual de 25 Hp.
Si el motor está funcionando, como dice Fogonazo... Amperométrica y Tacómetro y ya tenés todos tus datos. (Funcionando a 380V tenés mas o menos 2 amperes por Hp por fase)
Si el motor no está funcionando yo recurriría a un idóneo en el tema para consultarlo, un viejo bobinador de motores podría sacarte de todas tus dudas con solo verlo.


----------

